
People Are Finally Fighting Back Against the College Textbook Industry 'Scam' - howard941
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pajze9/people-are-finally-fighting-back-against-the-college-textbook-industrys-scam
======
ksaj
I spent many hundreds on photocopies... not ones I made, but ones I had to buy
at the uni bookstore if I wanted any chance of getting through the courses.
Exactly as mandated.

When they sell this way instead of providing actual books I paid for, and
still charge full text book prices, I can't not think this is all a big scam.

These piles of university-purchased photocopies I had to tote instead of the
real books is a huge embarrassment. They would give real book if they weren't
operating as govt-sanctioned versions of Pirate Bay.

Obviously even though I paid for books but got photocopies instead, the
authors got ripped off along with me...

The fact that every year you can go to the uni bookstore and rummage through
the used photocopy tomes always feels like such a bad omen as to what the
program they are offering is really worth. Used photocopies with someone
else's highlighter markings throughout for $60??? Sham.

